# Stahlen in der Perspektive



## mirscho (29. Oktober 2002)

Halli Hallo! 

Weis einer wie man diese "SonnenStrahlen" macht wie zum beispiel hier:
http://www.choppingblock.com/cb_orange/index_flash.html (erst fertig laden lassen)

danke für die hilfe...


----------



## swampdragon (29. Oktober 2002)

Also ich behaupte mal der Transparenzeffekt wurde über Füllung/gradient in Flash gemacht.

Die Sonne an sich würde ich in Freehand machen. Zunächst erstellst Du die erste senkrechte Raute(Mitte).Klicke mit dem Pfeilwerkzeug doppelt auf die Raute, in der Mitte erscheint ein schwarzer Kreis, denn ziehst du unterhalb der Raute, dies ist der Mittelpunkt um den das Objekt rotieren soll. Dann gehst du auf den Panel Transformieren
und klickst dort auf Rotation, setzt den Haken auf Inhalt , den Rotationswinkel auf z.B. 15 Prozent und wichtig die Anzahl der Kopien auf 24 (Ist nur ein Beispiel mit Winkel und Anzahl mußt Du je nach Größe ein wenig experimentieren). Jetzt noch einen hellen Kreis in die Mitte und fertig.

Wie gesagt den Transparenzeffekt wurde wahrscheinlich in Flash gemacht, da dies einfacher ist und vieeel wichtiger für eine kleinere Dateigröße sorgt.

Gibt bestimmt noch andere Wege, wie immer, aber so würde ich es versuchen.


----------



## swampdragon (29. Oktober 2002)

So nun die Perspektive:

Erstelle einen Halbkreis wie oben beschrieben, gruppiere das ganze, und blende unter Ansicht das Perspektivraster ein. Drückst Du nun das Perspektivwerkzeug (Kleine blaue Balken die nach hinten verschwinden) und drückst die Pfeiltaste nach unten passt Freehand das Objekt an das Perspektivraster an, mit ein bißchen Übung erziehlst Du exakt den Effekt der in dem Link zu sehen ist. Kleiner Tip, das Objekt kann man mit dem weißen Pfeil noch ein wenig bearbeiten und auch das Perspektivraster läßt sich verschieben.

P.S: Muß ich mir noch einmal den dämlichen Jingel von Deinem Link anhören schicke ich Dir eine Briefbombe !!!!


----------



## mirscho (30. Oktober 2002)

Danke erstmal! Werde das nachher gleich mal üben...

keine Vorwürfe aber das Zeugs wurde mit Illustrator und Photoshop gemacht...naja und Flash oder Livemotion...

das Zeug findest du auf der Adobe.de site....

vielleicht fidnest du ja die Musik bei den Flashmovies http://www.adobe.de/web/gallery/trueistrue/main.html besser 
ich finde das jedenfalls richtig gut...

das ist der link mit der "tollen musik", aber guck dir mal die animation mit der Frau an...die waren da die Vorreiter...
http://www.adobe.de/web/gallery/choppingblock/main.html


nagut...genug gelabert....


----------



## mirscho (30. Oktober 2002)

hab alles in Illustrator gemacht...
werd dazu mal nen Tutorial machen..wenn Zeit da ist...


----------



## swampdragon (30. Oktober 2002)

Naja von der Optik dachte ich sofort an ein Vektorprogramm und da bevorzuge ich halt Freehand.

Was die Animation mit der Frau angeht, das kannte ich schon aus dem Buch Flash 5- Professionell von Carlo Blatz und Gerald Marischka da wird es sehr gut erklärt. Das Buch kann ich für Leser mit Vorkenntnissen in Flash und Grafikprogrammen sehr empfehlen, ist ein guter Ideengeber und gibt programmübergreifend Tipps z.B. für 3D in Flash, aber auch Spieleprogrammierung und den richtigen Umgang mit Typografie.

Also bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der viele der angehängten Bilder einfach nicht sieht ??? Oder bin ich ein DAU ??

Dabei bin ich doch so neugierig!!!!


----------



## swampdragon (30. Oktober 2002)

Ha bin doch kein DAU hat nur ein wenig länger gedauert bis er das Bild hochgeladen hat, ts ts und das bei DSL (vorwurfsvollaufcomputerschiel). Mein Entwurf in Freehand und Flash sieht ähnlich aus, aber wo ist die Perspektive ??

Mach mal ein Tutorial würde mich interessieren welches Progy einfacher zum Ziel führt Freehand oder Illustrator.


----------



## mirscho (31. Oktober 2002)

ja werd ich machen, ich verspreche dir: Illutrator...naja, vielleicht liegt das daran das es das Programm ist was ich am meisten benutze, Freehand, habe ich im Praktikum jez "aufgedreht" bekommen....

so, aber hez werd ich erstmal frühstücken


----------

